# Cute things bettas do



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Been a while since I posted in this section, ah well.​
Is there anything cute your bettas do? A recent betta I got, Winnie, she does a weird thing when she eats. When I put a pellet in with her, she turns sideways and then eats it. Too bad I don't have a pic! :/ It's like the death roll for alligators except... Betta version. It was really fun to watch.  Lebron just yawns a lot due to some incident when he was a fry. Or genetics... It's sad, but it's still kinda cute..

What are some of the cute things your bettas do?​


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

My fish ,when im about to feed them (only 2 do it) open their mouths when they see me then when a pellet falls into the water they jump out of the water and eat it, my female jump out of her tank once, it scared the life out of me... 
But its cute that they wait with their mouths open lol.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I call my betta loue "my little piggy!" he LOVES food! When I was feeding them frozen bloodworms which he absolutely loves so much! He saw a bloodworm sinking on the other side of the divider and was trying to get it!!! XD he kept bumping his nose against the divider to TRY and eat it! When I fed him his they sank to the bottom and after he ate them all I watched as he searched and searched for more food! >.< i saw his little belly poking out!!! XP XD


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

If I start talking to my Fishy, she'll start opening and closing her mouth really fast, like she's imitating me.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol omg wow.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

sainthogan said:


> If I start talking to my Fishy, she'll start opening and closing her mouth really fast, like she's imitating me.


That's cute!!!!!!!! ^.~


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

So many cute things that involve mouths!! :3 Damn, this thread is going to make me have a cuteness overload. *faints* xD

Lebron follows his poo around when I vaccuum it up with my siphon, and he also ate this floating stray algae and then spat it out. Adorable!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> So many cute things that involve mouths!! :3 Damn, this thread is going to make me have a cuteness overload. *faints* xD
> 
> Lebron follows his poo around when I vaccuum it up with my siphon, and he also ate this floating stray algae and then spat it out. Adorable!


My betta loue TRIES to eat everything edible! He does the same thing when I vaccuum!!! Lol "oh wait! what is that??? *chomp* eeewww!! *spits out*" lol  :roll: :roll:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's... So cute!! :3 I can't believe this is real. :lol:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol yep!! Bettas can be suprising! You never know what's next! >.<


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Prince Zuko always swims up to me when I get close to the tank and when I sit and watch him, he swims in a figure 8 motion till I give him a treat and leave lol


----------



## MidTnBetta (Sep 12, 2012)

I have to say Cooper is my biggest cut up. He will swim around his tank until he sees me, then he gets all excited and swims to the front. He flares at me when I walk into the room and walk up to the tank too. But he won't flare at anything else. He also will follow my finger on the glass, then darts away when it moves, then swims back, and so on. lol I stuck a branch of a fake plant in the other day to see if he'd play with it. He darted into his cave and hid, then when I moved it to the other side of the tank, he came out and investigated. It moved and he then proceeded to dart under one of the plants and hide.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> So many cute things that involve mouths!! :3 Damn, this thread is going to make me have a cuteness overload. *faints* xD
> 
> Lebron follows his poo around when I vaccuum it up with my siphon, and he also ate this floating stray algae and then spat it out. Adorable!



Mine does that too, but I use a turkey baster. She gets incredibly excited when I clean her tank, even though she has yet to get a poo out of the turkey baster.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

She also insists on digging up her Lilly plant, I've buried the roots 3 times, and yet, she still digs it up. This last time, it was almost a week before she decided to redecorate


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Rubin loves poking his head out of the windows in his cave...I'll be walking in the room and then I'll see a little red head poking out of the cave. :lol:


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol. i try to tell people they should get one because they have such personality, but no one knows what im talking about, i always say 'get one and youll see what i mean' but they'll just say stuff like' my parents dont want one...' im like BRO its YOUR fish not theirs....  its not like you gotta take it on walks!


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

I caught Duck jumping around the other day! I literally have no idea why she was doing that, but she just kept jumping out of the water. It was sooo adorable.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

As soon as Odysseus sees the pellet soaking dish move in front of his tank, he swims to the feeding area and starting doing a celebratory dance "Woohoo! Food Time!!!". Sometimes he gets so caught up in it that he doesn't notice the pellet dropping down until after its on the bottom and then he's like "Woah, how did I miss THAT?".

At night, I cover half the tank with a towel to block some of the light (so that he has 12 hours of relative darkness) and to protect him from any drafts from the fan in my room, and every time his swims to the opposite end of the tank and goes bananas for a few seconds before getting curious about the dark area in the tank. I picture him throwing a temper tantrum going "I won't! I won't! I won't! You can't make me go to bed!....Oooh, cave! Better check it out!"

Both of these behaviours were down pat within two days of getting him.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Such awesome stories I just love them all !!!! Perseus is always ready to eat and loves to chase his pellet if it starts to float away, I just love to watch his chew its so adorable ! The funniest thing he did was when he decided to see how one of the tiny pond snails taste so he chewed and chewed and spit it out only to get it back in his mouth and chew some more..lol I dont want him to eat them and try to get them out when I see them but since than I think he has decided they are to much trouble to chew up cause I have seen him swim right by one and just ignore it...lol

Let me add that I have a little tank I put the pond snails it when I spot them in his tank they get a new much safer home...lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter swims though the bottom adorible.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Everyone, all your Bettas are so cute and adorable! :3 I especially have a weak spot for their food dance. >.< So many personalities, so many actions and motives, they're the best fish ever!! 
But I'm biased, they're my favorite fish. (;


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter bit my finger and swims to the lid and waits for food.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

My betta is overly enthusiastic over his food... I take the jar out and he swims right down to the jar. Then he follows my finger and then get his food. And he eats like he has been starved nearly to death lol (he hasn't).


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter stares at his food stays near the surface then eats it like Jaws did.


----------



## hynesh9792 (Nov 4, 2012)

Anytime I get into the closet in my kitchen, I always look at the corner of my eye and Junior ALWAYS has to swim to the side of the tank by the kitchen and watch me lol. 

My favorite thing (though risky) is take off the lid and put my face above the water and talk to him in baby talk. He always looks straight up at me and stares at me. One time he jumped and it scared the crap out of me so I don't do it as often.


----------



## hynesh9792 (Nov 4, 2012)

oh a couple more things. Junior, no matter what I'm doing in the tank, is never scared, he's so curious. When I gravel vac it, he sits RIGHT by the tube and stares. Just the other day I put the new heater in his tank and he was in my way! He was like right by my hand and wouldn't move b/c he wanted to know what I was doing. 

In the mornings he gets ESPECIALLY excited and wiggles back and forth like crazy and when I feed him he doesn't pay attention b/c I think he's so excited he doesn't know whats going on lol. I have to take my finger and lead him to the food (not every single times but A LOT)


----------



## Rockandrollgirl09 (Oct 22, 2012)

My betta Kaido is a mommy man. When I walk up to him to say hello he gets all excited and puffs out to say hi. But when my friends walk up behind me he hids in his castle. Peeking his head through waiting for them to back away. Then we he cant see them he comes out and sees me and get excited. One time my friend wanted to see him and came up behind me and Kaido swam away so fast I thought he was on fire. He only will greet me as well. He is definately Mommys Little Man.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter gets way more active when I approach.


----------



## regenfliege (Jul 26, 2012)

My bot Castiel (cas for short) loves to dance. Whenever I'm at my desk I have music playing and he'll swim up and the tank wall. If its a song he really likes he'll do this, pardon the pun, fishtail move. His favorite is techno and soundtrack music XD
He greets me when I walk in the room, and he flares when I'm wearing a hat. 
He HATES waking up, he's like me! When I turn on the tank light he'll turn around huddle under his special leaf. It's adorable.
But the funniest thing Cas has done was with one of my dogs. I had my dog Ozzie in my lap at my desk and wanted to see the fish (he likes to watch the goldfish). I put Ozzie eye level with the tank and Cas flared and Ozzie jumped out my arms. Cas did a a little victory lap around his tank. Ozzie won't go near the tank any more


----------



## Rachelk98 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Swimmy <3*



LebronTheBetta said:


> Been a while since I posted in this section, ah well.​
> Is there anything cute your bettas do? A recent betta I got, Winnie, she does a weird thing when she eats. When I put a pellet in with her, she turns sideways and then eats it. Too bad I don't have a pic! :/ It's like the death roll for alligators except... Betta version. It was really fun to watch.  Lebron just yawns a lot due to some incident when he was a fry. Or genetics... It's sad, but it's still kinda cute..
> 
> What are some of the cute things your bettas do?​


My Blue Betta Boy Swimmy Swims In Circles And Thinks He Is The Next Michael Phelps. He Is Lonely. Needs A GF. Know Where I Can Get One? 
-Swimmysmommy


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

LOL Everyone! Hahaha!! Bettas gotta luv music. (;

Swimmysmommy - Betta fish can't live together unless they're all females and there's at least 4 of them. They're called fighting fish for a reason.  They don't get lonely either, they're solitary animals and prefer to be alone. Sad for some people, but it's true.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

My new nameless boy dances for whoever happens to be looking at him, he's such a little show-off diva xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sometimes when Carter is behind his rock probably looking out the window when I come he swims to the front.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Once I stuck my finger into the water Alpha nipped it! lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Same with me.


----------



## hynesh9792 (Nov 4, 2012)

I was vacuuming yesterday and Junior was watching me lol. I would go one way and he would swim on one side of his tank to look at me and then I would go the other way and so would he. He also watches me switch the garbage bag out for a new one (his table is by the kitchen closet). He is so funny when he watches me. He is so curious.


----------



## hynesh9792 (Nov 4, 2012)

My fishy also hates when I wake him up. He will turn around to ignore me and then swim to his plant.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter does not like water changes but I will keep an eye on his behavoir next time.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

He also presses his face against the acrylic wall to look at me; its funny!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter looks like at me when he swims a lot.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

My Eggbert would hold his mouth open when he flared. When I dropped a pellet in his tank he would stare blankly at me until I would close my eyes or turn around before he would eat. When I talked to him he would get super excited and start opening and closing his mouth like he was mimicing me lol.
Apollo loves to jump for his food. Wiggles his tail when I talk to him and he does the mouth thing like he's talking. And always darts over every time I enter the room.
Maggie thinks she's a super star. Whenever I wear red she full out flares like a boy at me, approaches sideways and gets her bars lol always with the color red! And she always loves people no matter who as long as your not wearing red she wiggles her tail anytime she gets attention.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter stares at food and plans his attack.


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

I like it when my fishy gets a pellet that is too big for him so he just swims around with the pellet in his mouth! its so funny!


----------



## Ganymede (Dec 3, 2012)

Tailgate flat-out refuses to eat anything unless it's on my finger. I'm trying to train him back into eating normally, but he loves me way too much, I guess. He also likes to sleep on his snail's shell, since Cyclonus is way bigger than him now.

Knock Out's really social and likes showing off and making bubblenests on pretty much every surface. He'll dance for anyone and anything if it means extra attention. He's also _really_ in love with his snail (he once tried to push it into the nest).

And Drift yawns whenever he sees me, which is pretty adorable.


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

awwww thats adorable!


----------



## Twixies (Nov 28, 2012)

Whenever Kitkat sees me, he would always do this fishy dance, after he's done, he would look up to see if the food lid is open, if not, he would do some more dancing XD He also likes to pop bubbles, he hasn't made any yet though.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

My Wonder gives me the stink eye when I come near as if saying " GIVE ME DA FOOD, MOMTHER!!!" and yes, I mean mother, a mix between mom and mother, which I call my mom.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Rain does not like water changes, especially when I'm pouring the water back in. I would pour it over a spoon to avoid disrupting the tank water. While I'm doing that, Rain's huddling in the corner, staring at the flow of water. He needs air, but he's scared of the water coming down so he would make a mad dash towards the surface, get some air and swim madly back to his corner. XD 

When it's time to feed him, I would put the container in front of the tank. When he sees me, he makes a beeline towards me and swim towards the container. He tilts his head a bit as he watches me unscrew the lid as though he wants to be sure that I'm not teasing him and that yes, we DO have food. Once he sees the food, he swims towards the surface waiting for me to open the hood to drop the pellets down. It's so fun watching him patrolling the surface for any food that will be dropped.


----------



## Artist with a betta (Nov 26, 2012)

Mine likes to watch Doctor Who with me. Whenever it's on he will swim to the side of the tank near the telly and just hang out. I do believe both I and my fish are Whovians.


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

All of these things are so cute; they are making my heart smile! :3 

My Tommy wiggles his tail whenever he sees me, and he'll start moving up and down quickly, even from a few feet away, trying to get my attention ("Hey! Over here!!"). When I finally come over, he either flares up or stares at me lovingly (refer to my avatar picture) :3

There is another thing he does that is quite strange, but cute nonetheless-- he gets quite grumpy whenever I turn on the light and awaken him from his slumber. Whenever I accidentally wake him up by turning the light on, he does not act very happy to see me and he does not go after food for a good 15 minutes. After some time has passed upon being so rudely awakened, he returns to his normal, fun-loving self! xD


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

I found that when I eat while I'm in front of the tank, Rain will be right there, not moving, staring at me, as though he's saying, "are you *kidding* me?!"


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

OH where to start....

Let's start small. Slyph is tiny and now that he's gotten used to his 3 gallon swims around, flaring and being king of the tank...until I get too close and he dashes for cover in his t-rex skull or java fern. 

Sylvannas doesnt gobble food, she's dainty about it. She will take her time eating one pellet at a time and in the order she chooses, so if one floats to the bottom she slowly goes down and eats it slowly there before coming back up to take her time with each one. 

Demi is the CUTEST. She has a bad swim-bladder and can't float at all, so she's either sitting on the bottom, one of her big leaves or constantly swimming. When I walk into teh room she's immediately up and swimming, greeting me, and just a few weeks ago she started jumping for her food. She definitely gobbles though (is a wild/plakat mix of some sort) and once attacked a beauty mark on my wrist when I was fixing her heater.

Kalegos gets grumpy when I take too many pictures, but one day he was super grumpy. He was flaring at rocks, plants, gary his nerite snail, me, Gary, even the moss ball. So I was taking pictures and he just gives me this 'harumph'-look and then glides out of sight behind teh marimo. I even have a pic of him shunning me by only showing me his tail while sitting on the marimo. 

And Seiya...he does figure eights while I do art at my computer next to the 10g. And he'll dance CONSTANTLY if I'm nearby. And then sit on his amazon sword leaf and just watch me, content as can be. Until I look at him then he's off flaring like he's some big mean betta, king of all bettas =P


----------



## Toecutter2012 (Oct 30, 2012)

My girl Rosie, when she was a baby, used to swim around and around her large vase, like a child would run while playing.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

Hehehe, this thread is too cute!! ^.^

Falkor has his "pay attention to meeeee" dance, which is adorable. Also, whenever I move anything in the tank, he needs to inspect whatever has been moved, make sure it's correct, and then he'll go about his business once it's been approved.


Weehawk does little jumps over the floating water sprite when he's finished doing the rounds of the rest of his tank. He'll also swim to the front of the tank when I wave at him from the bed, which is a bit strange, I thought bettas couldn't see that far clearly? He won't do it when there's just movement, I have to be waving. Strange... But cute, and it gives me the warm and fuzzies, hehe.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Lol. I think Neptune ATE all 3 of my Ghost Shriml. That's one cute thing se
Bettas do. Eat EVERYTHING.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

One of mine comes to the glass and flares at ME! I guess he wants to be in charge.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, where to start...

Let's see, Flare (3 y.o. VT) got his name because even when I would just walk by his tank, he would start flaring out me. Crazy thing. The only time I would be accepted was when I would feed him and he would do the little food dance.

Harley Quinn, my crowntail baby girl is hilarious. There is one piece of marble that is raised up above the rest in her tank, so it makes a small tunnel. I watched her for 30 minutes go in underneath the piece of marble, make a full vertical circle (as if she was in a ferris wheel) then go underneath it again. Every now and then she would change directions, but she continued the motion for a long time. I was cracking up laughing.


Joker my DT acts like he is big and tough but he is a bit of a goof ball. He has a little castle in his tank that he likes to hide in, but when I approach he comes out flaring--until I get too close and he'll dash back inside and poke his head out. Haha. He reminds me a little kid watching a horror movie--hands over eyes, but they're still peaking. When he is swimming he is a bit like a dolphin--spinning and zipping around (this is when he doesn't know I'm watching, of course.)

Honestly, if you do not saw "Aww" at some point during this thread, there is something wrong with you


----------



## stagmanv835 (Oct 5, 2012)

I`ve just watched saphire slowly chasing a nerite snail across the front of his tank :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

So my new little girl Cami finnaly figured out the feeding schedule, so yesterday morning, I woke up to a very happy dancing little girl! I mean, she is always full of it and fearless, but at the same time, non-agressive. A good mix of personality traits. Anyway, it's yummy time and Cami is dancing all over the place. I turn off her filter so her food wont get pushed about and drop in 1 Omega One Betta Buffet pellet. Well, she goes to munch it up when she realizes that the darn thing is too big for her mouth! She then procedes to swim all over the tank with this big pellet in her mouth trying to swallow it! Swimming left and right, up and down. It was like trying to watch a fish paralel park! The pellet must have finally softened because there was finally a big GULP and it was gone. It must have been a tad biger than the others I had given her before because she had no trouble with them. It was still so funny to watch! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

So today, I decided to give Cami flakes since she had so much trouble with that pellet yesterday. I grab a few small flakes, pinch them up, and add them in her tank (filter off with feedings as always). I went to feed Gus when I noticed her doing something strange. Up to the top and down to a plastic plant leaf. Back and forth. Whatt was she doing? I go in for a closer look and see that she is in fact getting mouthfulls of flakes from the surface, bringing them down to her plasic plant, and spitting the bits out on a leaf that sits flat like a little table! After a bit of that, she went down to the leaf and enjoyed her breakfast. Figures that I wouldd get a proper Betta who has to set the table before she eats :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Neco (Dec 24, 2012)

do any of you have betta's that "dance" up and down the tank when you go to their tank? mine gets going so hard he slams into the bottom! Also the old tank I had, used a weird filter and he would swim down to get sucked up then swim out? I got a new tank and put a pump protector on the intake but he still swims around it. He likes to burrow under stuff and it freaks me out because I don't see him in the tank but if I shake his food he runs out like a mad man. Is Ninja just weird or should I be worried?


----------



## Neco (Dec 24, 2012)

Artist with a betta said:


> Mine likes to watch Doctor Who with me. Whenever it's on he will swim to the side of the tank near the telly and just hang out. I do believe both I and my fish are Whovians.


Mine too I thought it was just me lol. The last one on about the snowmen I stopped watching and shook my head and there was Ninja watching too.

My husband bought him because he is TARDIS blue lol


----------



## Neco (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh and Ninja spits water out of the tank he has ruined my tissue box, school papers and hit me in the eye because I ignored him. I have glass beads and when spitting is not a option he drags on up and drops it to make a loud noise. He has never flared at me just his own reflection when it's dark in here during the day he can see him self. He normally hangs out next to me unless he is going to spit on on me then he moves to the middle of the tank so he can aim through the feeding window. I have had him jump through the window and get stuck in the hole so I poked him through and lowered the water so it's harder to jump out. My husband said it was because he was trying to get my attention and I got up and left.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Omg! I love Ninja's personaity! And I thought Gus had spunk :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Neco (Dec 24, 2012)

so all normal you think? My husband calls Ninja the brain because he is smart. The spitting I was confused over and I kept thinking my tank was leaking until I saw him soak the tissue box


----------



## Demysta (Nov 24, 2012)

Orpheus has stopped being timid and gone into full spunk mode. :lol: Just last night he began to have the funniest little personality quirks. Whenever I approach the tank, he starts making little zig-zags and starts swimming up and down to get my attention. And when I get to his tank he starts wiggling his tail. 
The best part now is his feeding him! He has become a grade A fatso. Whenever I lift the cover off his tank to get ready to feed him, he goes berserk and starts jumping up out of the water or floating with his mouth open waiting for the food to drop from the heavens! He's gotten into the habit of being so impatient he literally jumps up and steals the food right out of the fingers when I hold it up over his head. Scared the crap out of me when he started doing it, and now he won't stop. :shock:


----------



## Artist with a betta (Nov 26, 2012)

Neco said:


> Mine too I thought it was just me lol. The last one on about the snowmen I stopped watching and shook my head and there was Ninja watching too.
> 
> My husband bought him because he is TARDIS blue lol


I have been looking all over the web trying to find a TARDIS aquarium toy. I found one, but the website was in Korean and the TARDIS was yellow.

I'm with you on that I did not get the christmas special at all, I can't find the story line on the snowmen ether.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Daisy seems to like to flare at her food. She's such a feisty little thing.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Artist with a betta said:


> I have been looking all over the web trying to find a TARDIS aquarium toy. I found one, but the website was in Korean and the TARDIS was yellow.
> 
> I'm with you on that I did not get the christmas special at all, I can't find the story line on the snowmen ether.


*hugs all the Whovians*
:welldone: Honey, I'm home! :yourock:


----------



## stagmanv835 (Oct 5, 2012)

Artist with a betta said:


> I have been looking all over the web trying to find a TARDIS aquarium toy. I found one, but the website was in Korean and the TARDIS was yellow.
> 
> I'm with you on that I did not get the christmas special at all, I can't find the story line on the snowmen ether.




I actualy have a spare blue tardis aquarium toy that came with a discounted kid`s tank i bought for a hostpital tank :-D


----------

